# Hibernian Health Insurance €160 levy



## Smashbox (19 Dec 2008)

Hibernian Health, the health insurance arm of Hibernian Group, Ireland’s largest insurer, has announced it will not absorb the new government health insurance levy. 

Customers will be charged the €160 levy. 

Hibernian said it would formally challenge the Government’s "anti-consumer and anti-competition health insurance levy of €160 per adult and €53 per child." 

The levy, which was announced without industry or consumer consultation, leaves Ireland’s 2,000,000 health insurance consumers "facing unnecessary increases in the cost of their health insurance," Hibernian said. Hibernian Health has also confirmed that it will refund the cost of the levy to its customers who may have paid it if the company is successful in stopping the legislation.

More bad news!!


----------



## machalla (19 Dec 2008)

Thats interesting given their recent "sale" prices.  I wonder does it apply to anyone switching over to them on their current promotion?


----------



## harvey (20 Dec 2008)

Smashbox said:


> Hibernian Health, the health insurance arm of Hibernian Group, Ireland’s largest insurer, has announced it will not absorb the new government health insurance levy.
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news!!


 

Not if you switch before the end of the year. You can save over €300 for Hibernian Health's equivalent I plan level 2 v Plan B Options. Price guaranteed for the year and then you can look at in a year's time.


----------



## jaygee (2 May 2009)

Does anyone know if the other health insurers are going to add this to my premium? And what is the story with tax credits for over 50's?


----------



## Spoofer (3 May 2009)

jaygee said:


> Does anyone know if the other health insurers are going to add this to my premium?



The levy is imposed on the prices of Hibernian Aviva and Quinn, VHI say they ''haven't passed on the levy''

When Quinn imposed their annual price increase on Jan 1st they stated publically that about 50% of the price increase was directly a result of the health levy

When VHI had their price increase on the same day they said they were not imposing any of the health levy but their prices increased by an average of 23% and they will be the main beneficiaries of the health levy due to their older client base. There can be no doubt that a significant portion of that massive increase was down to the levy no matter how much they like to put a spin on it


----------

